# Trying to It Back On The Track



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

First I'm new to G scale plastic trains - I do have two 027 trains from childhood, but never done a whole lot of work on them ewxcept routine stuff. 

I picked up a Lionel Denver and Rio Grande G Scale set a couple of weeks that had set in water in the box. Paid $15 and took a flyer on it. The motor was frozen but cleaned it up and oiled and got the motor working. I cleaned everything and started putting it back together.

So when I get back together - she is stuck - almost no movement in the three wheels. Took it apart and after much studying with it apart, it appears to be the pusher rod on one side that seems to get stuck and tries to "bump" up the forward wheels slightly. When the bottom is put back together and tightened, the wheel will get to the point where it "bump" up slightly, then get binded against the bottom section and stops. I dont't see any way to adjust it I never saw it run but it all looks pretty good other than a little rust here and there. 

I tooks the rods off and cleaned them but so after numerous put togethers she still gets stuck at the same place in the rotation.

Any ideas? 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a steam loco with "drive rods", right?

It may be that your drive wheels and/or drive rod linkage components are "out of quarter" or one of the linkage components has been installed backwards/incorrectly, in which case the drive rods will mechanically bind as the wheels try to turn.

If you remove all drive rod components, does the motor/loco run OK?

Post some pics.

TJ


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply - 

Yep its a steam engine - I think it is referred to as a 0-3-0. I will take the drive rods off and see how it goes. I'm pretty sure that it will run just fine without them. I would hate to leave them off for good if I can get it right though.

I will post pictures later tonight as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes the drive wheels slip out of alignment with one another, in which case the drive rod components can easily bind.

Post some pics, and we'll see if we can help you find some solution.

TJ


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Removed the rods and she runs just fine with the idlers in place - good and smooth. 

Not sure what pictures would be of help, but I have some stock pictures of the engine and copy with mine stripped down.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

I lined the wheel holes up, puyt the rods back on and it is no longer stuck in the certain spot. It runs all the way around rotation but its knocking at higher speeds but I think that "might" be due that so I have been unable to get the middle screw all of the way back seated - not sure what I did but it seems stripped at a certain depth - both of them?

Making progress though - thanks.


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Well - I think my "knocking" issue is most likely due to me not putting the rest of the push rod assemblies back together, especially the piece that fits on the middle wheel screw Now that she seems to be running better I have some clean up and and paint touch up before putting it all back together. 

Looks like my grandson will see this running before long - thanks for the assistance.

Any recommendations on track clean up? This track looks brass/bronze in color sitting on plastic ties and some of it got damp it looks like.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad you got the drive rod issue sorted out.

You can clean the track with a little GooGone and a ScotchBrite pad, followed by a wipedown with some isopropyl alcohol on a very soft cloth. Should clean up nicely.

Do NOT use sandpaper or steel wool on the track !!!

TJ


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Neat 0-6-0T you have there! Is that Battery or electric?


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks its electric (DC) - so it is a 0-6-0 - thanks for letting me know!

Looking forward to getting it running around the track - first time I ever had a scale other than 027.


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh no Got her all put back together and it ran good so I let it run for about 15 minutes on a short circle layout. Heard bad grinding noices and she stopped. I took the bottom off and the plastic wheel gear that engages the motor worm gear has been ground down until it barely touched the worm gear. She was only pulling a flat car and the caboose.

No idea what I did to make this happen!

Any help appreciated.


----------

